# FINALLY



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

As of June 1, 2008 thru August 31st night bowfishing will be allowed on selected lakes throughout the state!

It took a while but it has finally happened. Lets be on our best behavior out there to be as low impact as we can to other folks but as high impact as wecan to the carp!

Rules and regs to be posted on the MN DNR site soon.

what a relief to finally hear this


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

HOLY FREEKING CRAP! FINALLY! Oh that just made my day! I can't wait! I'll have another excuse to go out and shoot carp, now I can do it at night!

Thanks for the heads up Jake!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no problem weasle

we got record books to rewrite next year mn guys. i bet that the carp buffie and gar records are broke by the end of the season


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

$50 say's Brady's the one who'll beat all of 'em...

I'm personally gonna work my butt off trying to get that 56 lb common carp next summer. Do you have any goals to beat next season?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

now if minnesota could just get game fish on the list for underwater spearfishing. that'd be cool! ohhh boy I know where there are some nice walleyes..


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well weasle i think the record for carp is 42lbs if not its 45lbs with a bow the 56 must be hook and line werever you found that

ya i wanna beat the gar record i had my chance this year but i missed but i no were hes hidin

as for underwater spearfishing its legal if you just shoot carp and other roughfish


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually 55's the hook and line, but I wanna beat that out with my bow so my goal is 56 :wink:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

good luck with finding one that big


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh they are out there. I personally witnessed one a hair under 50 a few summers ago from a metro lake. Its only a matter of time...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

There was a 47 lber and a 43 lber shot right here around the Buffalo area last summer. Neither people knew they could submit them to the books untill after the pigs ate 'em! We grow 'em big here, shooting at night'll give me a good chance of finding one of those monsters.


----------



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> $50 say's Brady's the one who'll beat all of 'em...
> 
> I'm personally gonna work my butt off trying to get that 56 lb common carp next summer. Do you have any goals to beat next season?


I'll take that Bet bud. lol All the records will be broke the first night Guaranteed or the first week at the latest.


----------

